# What's Your Winning Formula?



## CaptainSolo (Feb 15, 2017)

I've been changing my approach to my fishing lately, and not just on the tournament side, and I feel like I'm fishing better than I ever have.

My new formula for success revolves around just following my gut and not getting too focused on a specific plan, or having too many pre-conceived notions going into a fishing trip.  

As part of this new approach, I don't generally get any specific information, stay away from dock talk, and overall just focus on my strengths, rather than trying to fish like someone else.  I have seen others who do extremely well getting a lot of information on a lake, even getting waypoints, and that information gathering formula seems to work for them. 

When it comes to fishing a tournament or just fishing a new lake, what is your process that seems to work well for you?  Do you like to gather lots of information and put the work in before you reach a lake, or do you like to stay flexible, and more spontaneous?  There is no wrong answer, I am just curious what formula works for different anglers.


----------

